# My Tyson looks like Mayday! You think so???



## TysonRebelHill (Jun 19, 2012)

Someone told me he looks like Mayday.

That would be awesome if he has some Mayday blood in him!

I know it is a long shot, but we are in Florida, and that is where Mayday was from. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## TysonRebelHill (Jun 19, 2012)

He are some pics of the Legendary Gr Ch Mayday ROM


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dunno I dont see it , the head shape is off and your boy looks thicker. I dont maybe cause may day is so conditioned in most of his pics . But other then the color I just dont see it. Your boy is very handsome though  do you have a ped for him?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Your dog also looks like he has a blue nose. That majorly drops your chances. IMO


----------



## TysonRebelHill (Jun 19, 2012)

Someone in person told me that he looks like Mayday. Thats why I posted this. At the time I had no idea who Mayday was. LOL

I dont really care, I just love my dog! 

Here is another pic of my buddy:


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TysonRebelHill said:


> Someone in person told me that he looks like Mayday. Thats why I posted this. At the time I had no idea who Mayday was. LOL
> 
> I dont really care, I just love my dog!
> 
> Here is another pic of my buddy:


 Nice enough looking dog , but nothing like MayDay. And sure in Fla he could easily be a dog with some Mayday blood in his background. However in the last analysis , if he's just a pet what does pedigree matter as long as you're happy with him.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

He looks blue fawn and Mayday definately wasn't blue lol.
Looks like a generic bully mutt (and a nice looking one at that)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

he sure is a cutie!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

See this is what I was talking about a year or so ago w/ an old member Sadie and others as well. There is a proven APBT that is "Blue" ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA

and they crossed this and thomas into the maday strain, the first one I seen was actually on the SK website. And guess what?? All those fad names out there for the different tones and shades of what dogmen/women call buckskin red, yellow, or fawn....

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=340735

I see some blue nosed fawns and red nosed blue fawns :hammer:

No! They are red nosed, buckskin: yellow or fawn pick one.. But this is how it starts; people will take it and run..


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

No IMO he looks nothing like him


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Now i know my eye sight isn't perfect but where do you guys see "blue" any where on that dog? Looks like a black muzzle lighter colored fawn dog with some white and black and maybe even some grey around the muzzle.. I don't see anything "blue"..

Hes got them terrier ears and got what looks like a sound structure, being a rescue appearance wise it looks like you lucked out in a fairly solid animal.. As to what he is, even just breed wise, no way of really knowing BUT he does look like a Bulldog.. Maybe mixed maybe not..

As to Mayday, potentially some where in there but no way to really know.. Mayday got them hound ears, looking at your dog nothing screams "Mayday" really if you want to go face value..


----------



## konger (Jul 27, 2009)

Kenaii said:


> He looks blue fawn and Mayday definately wasn't blue lol.
> Looks like a generic bully mutt (and a nice looking one at that)


i second that


----------

